# Contacting Gomer?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK. I'm supposed to be getting some fish to Tony tomorrow while he's in San Diego. But he never told me last night which hotel he was staying at. And the reservation may be in his wife's name, so I'm not going to be calling the hundreds of hotels looking for him.

If you've got his cell phone number, please pm me so I can get in touch with him.

Tanks,
Mike


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Mike, that was the last weekend of july...sorry for the confusion


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK. I'll let it slide


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Contacting Gomer sounds like a good movie title


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

"Saving Gomer"

"Finding Gomer"

"Gomer"

 

jB


----------

